# Its My Birthday!



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hooray.

If you guys are interested in pooling some funds to get me a little something, here is the short list of stuff I wouldn't mind getting:





































I realize a fully functional USS Enterprise might be difficult to find, but I know you guy's can pull it off. See if you can buy one used. I don't really need it to go past warp 2


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Happy birthday  I didn't think you were a fan of asian men though


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  No one got me a Gallardo on my BDay.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Happy Birthday!  No one got me a Gallardo on my BDay.


I believe its the murcielago no?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Happy birthday  I didn't think you were a fan of asian men though


Too bad the damn TV takes up so much of the frame


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay Happy birthday!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Pablo, Happy Birthday to You.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy B-day Pablo


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> I believe its the murcielago no?


DOH! Yeah, it's the Murcielago.  Even better. I always see a green Gallardo on Major Mac.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! I think I may have seen that man at the mall the other day - I'll see what I can do. Where would you like the bow?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, we couldn't get the car you wanted, but we were able to pool our money and get you this Pablo! You can pick it up anytime, just give me a call.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention though - you might want to get the alignment checked.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy birthday Pablo!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy birthday! I can't see you getting the things listed here but here's hoping you get some other goodies to help you mark the occasion. Hopefully someone at least buys you a pint!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Pablo

lmao You people crack me up.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> Happy Birthday!! I think I may have seen that man at the mall the other day - I'll see what I can do. Where would you like the bow?


I think you already know


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention though - you might want to get the alignment checked.


looks like the headlights are shot too


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing a good buffing can't fix.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Pablo said:


> looks like the headlights are shot too


Nah, it has those "new new" Halogen's, very bright, A+++++++++


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you say so


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Nobody bought me anything on my list... Not even the guy next to the TV *


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I pretty much gave up on getting things I liked for my bday. So I just assume it's always my bday and keep buying myself presents.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I was really hoping to get atleast one thing on that list..

I mean- the Robinson R44 helicopter is- relatively speaking- affordable... for a helicopter. Its much more affordable for a helicopter than the Murcielago is for a car. And it can fly- which I notice the Murcielago can't- even though Murcielago means Bat in Spanish. And bats can fly as far as I know.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry... gave presents to another...also his b-day May 9th...my 6yr old.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

happy b day!


----------

